# Ara's Quads



## Sea2ShoreFarm (Feb 18, 2014)

Sea2Shore Farm had our first official kidding last night. Ara gave birth to 3 bucks and one doe. All the babies are doing great, nursing well, and thriving! What a wonderful experience that was, I will never forget it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! You are officially "goat crazy" now :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How cute!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to hear & see, what a way to increase your herd all in one fell swoop!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

hooray for you. They sure have some cute markings. Its always wonderful for the first expierence to be a good one. Enjoy.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Adorable babies! Congrats :grin:


----------



## Sea2ShoreFarm (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you Everyone! I love thier markings as well


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

